# OCCI implementation in g++ in linux for interction with oracle..



## arunks (Mar 8, 2008)

Guys plz help me

I m getting following errors when i compile my file new1.cpp through g++ compiler


```
new1.o: In function `main':
new1.cpp:(.text+0xac): undefined reference to `oracle::occi::Environment::create
Environment(oracle::occi::Environment::Mode, void*, void* (*)(void*, unsigned in
t), void* (*)(void*, void*, unsigned int), void (*)(void*, void*))'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```
 
plz tell me what to do...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 8, 2008)

You need to link your compiler to the OCCI libraries I guess.

Try:
	
	



```
g++ [B]-L/$ORACLE_HOME/lib/[/B] [B]-L/$ORACLE_HOME/rdbms/lib/[/B] -o program program.o [B]-locci -lclntsh[/B]
```

Src.


----------

